# It's tough being a photographer



## John_O (Sep 2, 2013)

... Than there are times like this! LOL. Easyrider & In the Wind magazines both published these images. Double payday for me!


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2013)

Excellent! Looks like the shoot was kind of fun as well.:champagne:


----------



## escorial (Sep 2, 2013)

what a bike!


----------



## John_O (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks, I have a blast shooting biker events. I was just having a little fun posting these images but I also got some good shots of tank art , bikes, bikers ect ect.


----------

